# LFTS Bear Edition



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

jwheelfan03 said:


> It’s been a busy few days but I scored on opening evening. An amazing hunt with amazing people. This one tops the list for me, couldn’t be happier with this beautiful Michigan bruin - been waiting a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 852776


Hell yeah! Great pic too.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

jwheelfan03 said:


> It’s been a busy few days but I scored on opening evening. An amazing hunt with amazing people. This one tops the list for me, couldn’t be happier with this beautiful Michigan bruin - been waiting a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 852776


Nice bear!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

jwheelfan03 said:


> It’s been a busy few days but I scored on opening evening. An amazing hunt with amazing people. This one tops the list for me, couldn’t be happier with this beautiful Michigan bruin - been waiting a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 852776


Congratulations, you've got your bear!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

jwheelfan03 said:


> It’s been a busy few days but I scored on opening evening. An amazing hunt with amazing people. This one tops the list for me, couldn’t be happier with this beautiful Michigan bruin - been waiting a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 852776


Congrats jwheelin! Looks like a nice bear.


----------



## jwheelfan03 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nostromo said:


> Congratulations, you've got your bear!


Thanks! It’s in the blood now, can’t wait to go again!


----------



## grousebaby (Aug 7, 2013)

jwheelfan03 said:


> It’s been a busy few days but I scored on opening evening. An amazing hunt with amazing people. This one tops the list for me, couldn’t be happier with this beautiful Michigan bruin - been waiting a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 852776


There are few hunts quite so rewarding as a bear hunt. You put in so much time and effort, all the highs and lows, the waiting and the anxiety...like you, I waited over a decade to draw a tag. My husband (in his 70s) drew the year before but never had the thrill of a chance at a bear- it was a team effort both times, with the exception of whose finger was on the trigger -To say there was pressure is an understatement. To finally connect, what a feeling! Happy for you.


----------

